# Leaking washer fluid nozzle



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I recall hearing of a few other people who had this issue. I noticed this shortly after a car wash, and noticed it a few more times in the following two weeks, and I haven't used the windshield washer. The fluid seems to leak out from the spray nozzles on the hood, and drip down the front of the hood. It only seems to happen when the car is stationary. 

Minor peeve really, but still an annoyance. Does anyone know if there's a PI or TSB out for this? I'd rather not take my car in until I know the dealer will have the parts available and can do the work while I wait.


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

Hmm I don't think I've ever had this issue but then again it rains all the time down here in Houston


----------



## Rspeed32003 (Jul 12, 2012)

Heck, mine barely sprays on one side and doesn't spray out of the other.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I recall hearing of a few other people who had this issue. I noticed this shortly after a car wash, and noticed it a few more times in the following two weeks, and I haven't used the windshield washer. The fluid seems to leak out from the spray nozzles on the hood, and drip down the front of the hood. It only seems to happen when the car is stationary.
> 
> Minor peeve really, but still an annoyance. Does anyone know if there's a PI or TSB out for this? I'd rather not take my car in until I know the dealer will have the parts available and can do the work while I wait.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/2066-wiper-fluid-dispenser-leak.html

Something about dealer replacing the single port nozzle with a three port, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I recall hearing of a few other people who had this issue. I noticed this shortly after a car wash, and noticed it a few more times in the following two weeks, and I haven't used the windshield washer. The fluid seems to leak out from the spray nozzles on the hood, and drip down the front of the hood. It only seems to happen when the car is stationary.
> 
> Minor peeve really, but still an annoyance. Does anyone know if there's a PI or TSB out for this? I'd rather not take my car in until I know the dealer will have the parts available and can do the work while I wait.



XtremeRevolution,
I would like you to keep me posted on this issue. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime; I am always happy to help!
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

Stacy -

I have the same problem. I just don't have time to take my car in for a nozzle issue. 

Shoot me PM and I would like to discuss this and another issue.

Thanks.

Kevin


----------

